# What Would You Wear with a Red Seersucker Suit?



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Shirt? Tie? Pocket square? Belt? Shoes? Socks? Hat?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

arkirshner said:


> What Would You Wear with a Red Seersucker Suit?


Make a call to the 70s. They'll know.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Upon reflection my reply may have been too flip. My apologies. In order to garner more worthwhile replies please consider rephrasing your question to _what would you wear with boogers?_ The answers should be similar.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Pardon Peak, those replies are useless and frankly there is no need to post on this thread if there is truly nothing to say.

With red seersucker being quite loud, it would be smart to tone down the rest of the outfit. With a red pincord jacket, I just go with a white ocbd, a yellow based tie and a cotton pocket square. For the shoes I'd go with white bucks or brown loafers. Many tend to disagree about wearing loafers with a suit, but seersucker is a more casual suit so I believe that they work perfectly fine. The belt would be fine if it matched the shoes. The main idea is just to keep the rest of the outfit simple. A red seersucker suit is loud enough.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

YoungTrad said:


> Pardon Peak, those replies are useless and frankly there is no need to post on this thread if there is truly nothing to say.


YoungTrad, you're right. Right as right can be.

Still, I did laugh. The sucker punch in Peak's second post was well delivered.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you have a picture of the said suit?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

maximar said:


> Do you have a picture of the said suit?


I regret I am of an old dog that can't learn new tricks generation that has not mastered the technology to take and post pictures .

Its nothing special, 2 button, inset flap covered pockets, center vent. Looking for suggested combinations like that Young Trad posted above.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

YoungTrad said:


> Pardon Peak, those replies are useless and frankly there is no need to post on this thread if there is truly nothing to say.


Well put, he does have a tendency to throw stink bombs that suck people into digressions, e.g. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?112017-Humorous-passage-from-a-book

and, Young Trad, thank you for your on topic suggestion.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd go with yellows, light blues, or darker reds.

Red (berry) at Paul Frederick :https://www.paulfredrick.com/Catalog/PFProductDetails.aspx?Category=Suits&ProductID=RMF401J

On the Fedora Lounge


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arkirshner: This thread may help.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/announcement.php?f=31&a=22


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Oh. _That?_ He didn't say red _and white_ seersucker. He said just red, as in Barnum & Bailey. I have to rethink this. (Incidentally, know-it-alls, seersucker refers only to puckered cotton, not the ubiquitous white-and-something pin stripe.).

Young Trad, pls note the following deadly serious thread-worthy reply: red and white when viewed any further than arm's length comes across as pink and pink in limited doses, whilst not my cup o' tea (I hate pink tea) can look quite fine. However, I would not describe the above picture as a limited dose. Can I stay now?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


>


Oh. _That?_ He didn't say red _and white_ seersucker. He said just red, as in Barnum & Bailey. I have to rethink this. (Incidentally, know-it-alls, seersucker refers only to puckered cotton, not the ubiquitous white-and-something pin stripe.).

Young Trad, pls note the following deadly serious thread-worthy reply: red and white when viewed any further than arm's length comes across as pink and pink in limited doses, whilst not my cup o' tea (I hate pink tea) can look quite fine. However, I would not describe the above picture as a limited dose. Can I stay now?[/QUOTE]

Assumption is the mother......

And your first two posts were much wittier. Do you lose your touch after sobering up in the AM ;D


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

To the post reporter: Of course PP should be banned. But then we would have nothing to laugh at so ... not happening this day. 

BTW, he is entirely correct that Red and White viewed from a distance appears pink. However, he is entirely incorrect regarding pink tea. Red Zinger (appears pink from a distance) is one of my favorites. It is only his Philistine bent which keeps him from appreciating it.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> To the post reporter: Of course PP should be banned. But then we would have nothing to laugh at so ... not happening this day.
> 
> BTW, he is entirely correct that Red and White viewed from a distance appears pink. However, he is entirely incorrect regarding pink tea. Red Zinger (appears pink from a distance) is one of my favorites. It is only his Philistine bent which keeps him from appreciating it.


I feel honored that you would come down from the sky and post in this thread, and would feel even more honored if you would give me the benefit of your suggestions, at least for shirt and socks.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I would wear that with just a solid white dress shirt and solid colored socks. Tie would be white or bone with some polka dot or minimal decos. It's a really loud suit. I'm really curious on how one call pull something like this.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

If red were in the H.Freeman book, I'd have one; however, they only have pink, blue, and grey.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

A mask?

In fairness, I've seen red and white seersucker that I think quite tasteful, and it does indeed usually appear more as a sandy pink. I'd go with low contrast primary colors, such as navy, and pastels. I.e., white shirt solid navy or discreet pattern navy tie. Light blue shirt, pale yellow tie. Though you might be able to get away with a not too bright Kelly green if the suit is pale enough with a white shirt. I'd pick low contrast socks to compliment the shirt and or tie, and only wear lighter colored shoes. Oh! And mainly a white linen PS.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

A look of embarrassment


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Do a google image search for "red seersucker suit". A few promising pictures come up from threads over at the Fedora Lounge...


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> If red were in the H.Freeman book, I'd have one; however, they only have pink, blue, and grey.


Tan too.

With the brighter seersucker colors - red, pink, green, etc, - I can see sportcoats _or_ trousers. As a suit, though, those kinds of colors seem like too much.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

maximar said:


> I would wear that with just a solid white dress shirt and solid colored socks. Tie would be white or bone with some polka dot or minimal decos. It's a really loud suit. I'm really curious on how one call pull something like this.


This.

I can't help but think of some stereotypical figure(s), like a carnival barker or Dixieland band. If anyone can pull this off and not look like a caricature, I tip my boater  to them.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a whole new level of GTH.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> Upon reflection my reply may have been too flip. My apologies. In order to garner more worthwhile replies please consider rephrasing your question to _what would you wear with boogers?_ The answers should be similar.


Where have you been Peak? I've missed your posts. But, you did save me from being chastised for posting "An overcoat, hopefully."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> To the post reporter: Of course PP should be banned. But then we would have nothing to laugh at so ... not happening this day.
> 
> BTW, he is entirely correct that Red and White viewed from a distance appears pink. However, he is entirely incorrect regarding pink tea. Red Zinger (appears pink from a distance) is one of my favorites. It is only his Philistine bent which keeps him from appreciating it.


LOL. Of course you are correct...he's just another "aged out, old Hippie!" See what all that free living and loving does to one's brain...turns you into a grumpy old man. 

...but, alas, that could describe so many of us(!)? :crazy:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Why thank you, Mr. Eagle. And Salty. I have recently been released from the AAAC penalty box, not five for fighting, more like six weeks, enough time to reflect on the errors of past postings and make a private pledge to do better.

But who knew community service would be involved? I am spending 60 hours helping the unfortunate. Though apparently the unfortunate, as I have been sternly warned, precludes all teen age girls.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Though apparently the unfortunate, as I have been sternly warned, precludes all teen age girls.


Are college girls included?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

arkirshner said:


> I feel honored that you would come down from the sky and post in this thread, and would feel even more honored if you would give me the benefit of your suggestions, at least for shirt and socks.


O ... would that I were in the sky. Sadly, I'm chained to the procurement department of CustomShirt1. The only downside to selling large quantities of socks, skivvies, and sensuous intimates is that then one has to purchase same in large quantities. And that's work!

But I digress. Back to the matter at hand.

My thrust here would tend towards toning it down while remaining within the tonal range. There is no question but that I would mate the pictured suit with a solid Misty Rose colored shirt. Sorry that I haven't a swatch photo of that color, so this will have to suffice. Apologies in advance to all the NSFW'ers and other assorted prudes. This is Misty Rose (no, idiot, the color!):

​
Well, at least there are no nipples showing. Maybe I'll get a pass.

As for the socks, these or perhaps just a bit stronger:

​
Shoes? I might wear white bucks, but I'm not constrained by convention. And maybe a red or misty rose or white based tie with the opposite (red or misty rose or white) of square or round geometrics or polka dots - but definitely no stripes. This one could be interesting:

​


eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Of course you are correct...he's just another "aged out, old Hippie!" See what all that free living and loving does to one's brain...turns you into a grumpy old man.
> 
> ...but, alas, that could describe so many of us(!)? :crazy:


You got sumpin agin old hippies? Dem could be fighting words!



Peak and Pine said:


> Why thank you, Mr. Eagle. And Salty. I have recently been released from the AAAC penalty box, not five for fighting, more like six weeks, enough time to reflect on the errors of past postings and make a private pledge to do better.
> 
> But who knew community service would be involved? I am spending 60 hours helping the unfortunate. Though apparently the unfortunate, as I have been sternly warned, precludes all teen age girls.


You must be younger than I. We used to have a strict limit when it came to that: Eight to Eighty; Blind, Crippled, or Crazy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No doubt there are areas of this great republic where said suit would be looked upon with approval. However the Left Coast is not one of them. I don't think I've ever seen one even in a production of _The Music Man_. Surely a white boater would be required?


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Those shoes matches the suit too, you know.


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

Most of the angles for wit and cheap shots, for that matter, have been exhausted for this thread. But I am open-minded, like a few who have responded, and am interested to see the actual ensemble the OP has chosen for this red seersucker suit. Could he possible enlist some aid in obtaining a picture and uploading it to this forum? I am open to the possibility that the suit as it has been described is something other than circus wear. I want to see the suit and how he wore it.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

There is a difference between my question and many others that are asked here. Usually the questioner is asking for advise as to what to wear to_ one_ specific occasion, e.g. wedding, job interview, etc. On the other hand, my suit will be worn more than once. As the are many ways to accessorize a suit, while many possible ensembles smack of costume , there are many "right" answers.

Accordingly,my purpose in asking the question was not to pose a contest for the "best" answer, but, by asking a board of knowledgeable men, to elicit possibilities beyond those springing from my feeble imagination.

I thank those of you who have posted possibilities, as well a a member who, sent his thoughtful suggestion to me by PM.

Because there are many right answers, even though my search for a misty rose shirt as suggested by Alex K may not be successful, it is my intention to try_ all _reasonable suggestions and to wear outside of the house all combinations my wife does not laugh at (while the suggestion may be reasonable, a laughing woman as an accessory spoils even the best ensembles.

In response to the request for pictures, I will take them, and if my son-in-law comes in to town for something more extended than dinner and good bye
I will ask him to try to post them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Alex: Seems a bit matchy to me -- too many red and pink tones.

arkirshner: I believe I already showed you how to post pictures!



Jovan said:


> arkirshner: This thread may help.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/announcement.php?f=31&a=22


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

All I can add is that if you're wearing that red and white Seersucker suit, and this is one of your accessories, dude, you have it made! 



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> ​


andy b.

PS - Alex always has the best pics!!!!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> arkirshner: I believe I already showed you how to post pictures!


Yes ,you posted a link to instructions and I appreciate it. However, while the instructions are clear to you ,(and to many others), I am not fluent in the language they are written in, in other words they are Greek to me. My failure to follow these instructions is not grounded in obstinacy or sloth, just an inability to understand them. 
I promised to ask my son in law who is an IT director at the Cleveland Library the next time he comes to visit to either post them or show me how .


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Jovan said:


> Alex: Seems a bit matchy to me -- too many red and pink tones.


It could certainly be the centerpiece for brown-toned furnishings & accessories as well as remaining in the red-tones.



andy b. said:


> andy b.
> PS - Alex always has the best pics!!!!


That's the best part of the CustomShirt1.com Procurement Department. And I'll leave it at that.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

arkirshner said:


> Shirt? Tie? Pocket square? Belt? Shoes? Socks? Hat?


An overcoat that completely hides it.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Post #23 beat you by three days.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I would not wear red or pink with a suit like that: from more than a few feet away you'll like one one indistinct salmon-colored mass. White shirt, pale blue tie (maybe yellow tie on off days), pocket square in white or similar (blues, yellows) colors. Maybe something in silver would work too---I don't have a lot of experience working with grays or silvers, though, so that's just a guess. I would do the tie in solids or a simple rep stripe: something with no very small stripes. I would avoid darker, brighter blues unless you want to be reminiscent of Uncle Sam. As for socks, well, I feel like socks can be as loud as one's personality. Wear whatever blows your skirt up so as to coordinate with the tie of the day.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't really see what the big to-do is. Seersucker used to come in all sorts of colors and stripes. The most common after blue stripe is brown stripe, but red stripe is a solid third. It recalls uni-stripe shirts. If you're confident enough to wear seersucker at all, wearing red-stripe seersucker doesn't seem like such a big stretch.

I would go with a white or ecru shirt, red-, orange-, or yellow-based tie, and pennies.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

unmodern said:


> I don't really see what the big to-do is. The most common after blue stripe is brown stripe, but *red stripe is a solid third.*


I question that. I have never in my life seen anyone wear a red and white stripe seersucker full suit, if you don't count the back-up chorus to the Lennen Sisters doing _Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree_ from the Lawrence Welk Show.

Blue and white is certainly first, appearing as a light blue from a distance; black and white next maybe, appearing as gray from a distance; then maybe brown and white, appearing beige from a distance; then maybe green and white, appearing as puke from a distance; and then red and white, appearing as Soupy Sales from a distance.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> Post #23 beat you by three days.


Sad to see your pettiness rear its ugly head. Oh well.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

unmodern said:


> The most common after blue stripe is brown stripe, but red stripe is a solid third.


I'm also going to have toe question this. I've never seen red in real life. Blue is first, followed by gray (I've never actually seen _black_, either) or tan. I've even seen multi-colored stripes. I would say that P&P has seen green, but I don't know that he's being serious in anything he says on this thread anymore; I certainly have not seen green. Regardless, it seems quite unlikely that red is actually that common a seersucker color. Even if it is, it still poses unique pairing questions.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Titus_A said:


> I certainly have not seen green.


Now you have. But it ain't me (babe, no, no, no, it ain't me, - _B. Dylan_)


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Jos A Bank sells a navy seersucker with white pinstripes, which I would totally buy if only it weren't Jos A Bank.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> Jos A Bank sells a navy seersucker with white pinstripes, which I would totally buy if only it weren't Jos A Bank.


I owned one. It wasn't so bad and the price was sure right.


----------

